# My dog during the blizzard



## Jinxter (Jan 24, 2010)

Every morning when I get up I take my dog out to the back so he can do his morning business. I had to take him out last Tuesday during the blizzard. It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be out there. He has played in the snow before and he loves it. Every time I take him out he acts like it's his first time he has ever seen snow. If we didn't have Jinx with us this whole blizzard would have been so boring. He just knows how to make us laugh even if our heater breaks during this weather or our pipes freeze. 
I hope you enjoy this video of him durring the blizzard. 
The link is right below this sentence.
>>>>



 <<<<<<


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Jinx got a good case of the "zoomies" during that blizzard. Funny and cute video. Loved it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Jinx doesn't look like the cold was bugging him one bit. Love the yellow snow


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

So cute...at first he was testing it a little and then zoomed....I wish we had snow...its been getting warmer every day here and we have been 70´s for the past week...=(


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Brrr! I got cold just watching this! LOL

looks like your dog loves it!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jinx*

Yes, Jinx definitely loves the snow and I never get tired of watching my dogs LOVING THE SNOW. Tucker and Tonka always act like it's the VERY FIRST TIME they've seen the snow, too!


----------



## Jinxter (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you all for commenting. Sorry I had forgotten to edit out that yellow snow =/
Jinx absolutly loves the snow. I love him so much. He always makes my day. Thank you all for watching. =)


----------

